# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #004: Chèn thêm 1 hàng vào bảng có sẵn trong Word

## haudinhads

Trong Winword, đố [you] chèn thêm 1 hàng nữa vào bên dưới hàng Lập trình (download file Word về làm thử ở cuối trang):

​Kết quả mong muốn như hình bên dưới:

​Yêu cầu:
Số bước thực hiện là ít nhất (không kể xài phím tắt)Sau khi chèn hàng, kích thước của các cột không bị thay đổiDownload file word về làm thử:

[DOWNLOAD]files/dovui/caudoso4.doc[/DOWNLOAD]​

----------


## thangnguyenseo

Rất dể: để con trỏ vào cell Download. rồi click phải lên nó. Chọn Insert Cells... -> Hộp thoại hiện ra thì chọn vào: Insert entire row -> xong.

----------


## tantran24

Bôi đen hang "Download", table => insert => cells => enter => xong

----------


## teenddeem

> Bôi đen hang "Download", table => insert => cells => enter => xong


Chính xác là như thế, còn cách nào nhanh hơn nữa không nhỉ ?

----------


## haudinhads

có đấy :
Alt A (table) --> I (Insert) --> A (Rows Above)
hoặc
Alt A (table) --> I (Insert) --> B (Rows Below)

Above (chèn lên) hay Below(chèn xuống) là do ta chọn điểm chèn
Các bước ko ngắn hơn nhưng thao tác nhanh hơn là cái chắc

----------


## seotn

> có đấy :
> Alt T (table) --> I (Insert) --> A (Rows Above)
> hoặc
> Alt T (table) --> I (Insert) --> B (Rows Below)
> 
> Above (chèn lên) hay Below(chèn xuống) là do ta chọn điểm chèn
> Các bước ko ngắn hơn nhưng thao tác nhanh hơn là cái chắc


Alt T (table) --> I (Insert) --> A (Rows Above)
Có 2 hàng đỏ, chính xác 100%
Alt T (table) --> I (Insert) --> B (Rows Below)
Cái này thì sai rùi, nó chỉ có 1 hàng đỏ thôi ah. Lai thêm 1 thao tác nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## yeubongda1102

Above thì đặt con trỏ ở dòng Download còn Below thì đặt con trỏ ở dòng Lập trình

Đã thử nghiệm cả 2 cách và đạt yêu cầu - liên hệ admin để biết thêm chi tiết

----------


## hoathachthao

Theo vocuc thử thì ta đặt con trỏ thẳng hàng *Lập trình* (ở ngoài bảng, phía bên phải). Nhấn Enter là được ngay!

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

*Chèn thêm một hàng nữa*

:-? Nếu muốn chèn thêm một hàng nữa ở bất kì chỗ nào trong bảng, ta có 2 cách:
C1:Bôi đen hàng phía trên nó rồi vào table -> insert -> row below.
C2:Bôi đen hàng dưới nó rồi vào table -> insert -> row above.
Còn thắc mắc gì hãy add nick yahoo này: dubithongminh25.:d :emlaugh:

----------


## hoahuongduong

*Cách này là hay nhất*.Theo vocuc thử thì ta đặt con trỏ thẳng hàng *Lập trình* (ở ngoài bảng, phía bên phải). Nhấn Enter là được ngay!

----------


## yeubongda1102

vocuc la nhanh nhat rui

----------


## chucvn

Làm như vocuc thì vẫn phải trải qua 2 bước. Vì còn phải merge ô đầu tiên nữa. Nhưng túm lại cách này vẫn là nhanh nhất

----------


## nguyenthypro

Rat hay , hum nao minh hoc may cai nay cac pac chi? giao' cai nha

----------


## Trịnh Xuân Thành

Chỉ đơn giản ta chỉ cần bôi đen dòng lập trình rui` giữ sift rui` enter là đựoc mà

----------


## sonseoer001

Bôi đen dòng Lập trình.Trên Menu Bar chọn Table/ insert/rows below

----------


## nhumotcongio

Bôi đen dòng Lập trình(or 1 ô).Trên Menu Bar chọn Table/Insert/ Rows below

----------


## johnkims

Bôi đen dòng(or 1 ô) Lập trình.Trên Menu Bar chọn Table/Insert/ Rows below

----------

